# wires on vogues



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

has anyone ever seen this done, or currently have this setup? it just popped in my head when i was lookin at some pics and was wondering how it would look. whatcha think? :dunno:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i've had them on my jeep about 12 years ago shallows with hex


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

what size rims are those?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

looks like 16s or 17s


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

on my rivi b4 the 20s


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i got better pics but they on my roommates comp ill get them later for ya


----------



## Slim w/ThaTiltedBrim (Jun 20, 2004)

17s


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 4 2005, 10:16 AM~4136292
> *what size rims are those?
> *



17" x 8 " OG 100 spoke FWD all chrome 2 ear knockoff metal chips white

235/55/17 vogue


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 3 2005, 10:13 PM~4133562
> *has anyone ever seen this done, or currently have this setup? it just popped in my head when i was lookin at some pics and was wondering how it would look. whatcha think? :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Anybody know where a set of 195-60-14s are? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

and its funny because? nobody else seemed to find it funny cause i was just asking a simple question. you wanna be an asshole do it in somone elses thread


everyone else....thanks for the pics :biggrin:

got pics of 13's or 14's with vogues?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

The best combo...ever!

Mustard and mao....... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

69 on vouges


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

CHEVELLE ON 20S N NEW VOUGUES


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

badass! :thumbsup: 


i definately think im going with vogues now


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

wut you meen it just popped in ya head.. 

wtf..
being from houston.. im surprised yuo aint seen.. fools been doin it for years


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

13s and vogues
[attachmentid=340249]


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

them 20" vogues are GANGSTER!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Nov 6 2005, 10:12 PM~4152204
> *wut you meen it just popped in ya head..
> 
> wtf..
> ...


haha i meant what i said. ive seen swangas on vogues, but never anything else. maybe i need to look around some more when im out on the road :cheesy:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

i used to have triple gold 14s with 195 60 vogues on my 94 and 91 fleetwoods.i never like them before but when they were on my lac i started to like them.....only on lacs tho.....no impalas......ill try to find some pics...they used to put them on coug nuts,mobs,and cuttys over here until them shity ass 20s and up came to town.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

i used to have triple gold 14s with 195 60 vogues on my 94 and 91 fleetwoods.i never like them before but when they were on my lac i started to like them.....only on lacs tho.....no impalas......ill try to find some pics...they used to put them on coug nuts,mobs,and cuttys over here until them shity ass 20s and up came to town.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

THAT CHEVELL IS TIGHT, TOO BAD THEY DONT MAKE 13 INCH VOGUES ANY MORE!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2005, 01:47 PM~4163670
> *THAT CHEVELL IS TIGHT, TOO BAD THEY DONT MAKE 13 INCH VOGUES ANY MORE!!
> *



If anyone is interested i still have a few sets of 13 in. vogues left over from back in the day... selling for 115.00 a tire or we can make a deal on a full set... 

[attachmentid=345249]

[attachmentid=345254]

[attachmentid=345257]


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2005, 09:45 AM~4148069
> *and its funny because? nobody else seemed to find it funny cause i was just asking a simple question. you wanna be an asshole do it in somone elses thread
> everyone else....thanks for the pics  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Check this out... I can find what ever I want funny... I don't give a fuck about whether or not you agree...

You are the one coming across as an asshole and quite honestly, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT even if I DO keep posting here??? You going to delete me? :roflmao: You going to talk bad? :roflmao: Maybe you're going to cry??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fuck off *arab-retard* :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Nov 6 2005, 09:12 PM~4152204
> *wut you meen it just popped in ya head..
> 
> wtf..
> ...



AND THAT'S WHY I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fucking moron :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 4 2005, 06:13 AM~4133562
> *has anyone ever seen this done, or currently have this setup? it just popped in my head when i was lookin at some pics and was wondering how it would look. whatcha think? :dunno:
> *


Retarded newbies own themselves :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Mine on 17s.









A pic of my spokes and Vogues reflecting in some half moons. 









Another Fleetwood on 17s.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 11 2005, 12:11 PM~4186567
> *Mine on 17s.
> 
> 
> ...


wut size tires


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

mayonaise and mustard :nono: on old schools (xcept caddys) in my opinin


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 11 2005, 12:44 PM~4186420
> *Check this out...  I can find what ever I want funny...  I don't give a fuck about whether or not you agree...
> 
> You are the one coming across as an asshole and quite honestly, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT even if I DO keep posting here???  You going to delete me?  :roflmao:  You going to talk bad?  :roflmao:  Maybe you're going to cry???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



how the hell am i being an asshole when im making a request for some pics of something i aint never seen before? my fault ive never come across it? nah playa. aint shit my fault. matter fact its yo fault for comin up in here actin like a hard ass tryin to call me out. yea so what im new to the lowrider thing. im sure you were at one point yourself and probably asked some dumbass questions too. anybody put you down? dont think so. they probably taught you a thing or two. i always thought people into low-low's were different cause they all had a common interest and instead of hatin on each other they show love for everyone tryin to make a nice lookin lowrider. you got yo mind fucked up homie...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2005, 11:52 PM~4195502
> *how the hell am i being an asshole when im making a request for some pics of something i aint never seen before? my fault ive never come across it? nah playa. aint shit my fault. matter fact its yo fault for comin up in here actin like a hard ass tryin to call me out. yea so what im new to the lowrider thing. im sure you were at one point yourself and probably asked some dumbass questions too. anybody put you down? dont think so. they probably taught you a thing or two. i always thought people into low-low's were different cause they all had a common interest and instead of hatin on each other they show love for everyone tryin to make a nice lookin lowrider. you got yo mind fucked up homie...
> *



Naw... See YOU'VE got it ALL wrong... I respond productively to people who don't edit out letters while they're typing... Ya dig? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No, I'm not new to cars OR lowriders... (AND, this is the best part... I know how to use the "search" button  )

Your post sounds like you're on the rag... Take a fucking midol :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2005, 11:52 PM~4195502
> *how the hell am i being an asshole when im making a request for some pics of something i aint never seen before?  IN HOUSTON???  HAHA  my fault ive never come across it? nah playa. aint shit my fault.  OK, I'LL BLAME YOUR MOM FOR NOT MAKING YOU A THROAT BABY  matter fact its yo fault for comin up in here actin like a hard ass tryin to call me out.  :roflmao:  yea so what im new to the lowrider thing. im sure you were at one point yourself  OK, PLAYA  :uh:  and probably asked some dumbass questions too. anybody put you down? dont think so.  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  they probably taught you a thing or two. YEAH, IT'S CALLED "SEARCHING"  i always thought people into low-low's were different cause they all had a common interest and instead of hatin   :roflmao:  WITH A NAME LIKE "ARAB-RETARD"???????  on each other they show love for everyone tryin to make a nice lookin lowrider. you got yo mind fucked up homie...  WHATEVER MAKES YOU SLEEP BETTER  :roflmao:
> *


*


suckerfish :uh: :roflmao:*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Nov 7 2005, 10:24 PM~4159794
> *i used to have triple gold 14s with 195 60 vogues on my 94 and 91 fleetwoods.i never like them before but when they were on my lac i started to like them.....only on lacs tho.....no impalas......ill try to find some pics...they used to put them on coug nuts,mobs,and cuttys over here until them shity ass 20s and up came to town.
> *



Yeah I remember when I used to work in Stockton, I used to see them rolling Vogues all day on the old school 65 Mustangs and Cougars. I even seen a Maverick on Vogues and Daytons up there.
One of my favorite old schools is the Sick Wit It Cutty on the E-40 & The Click album. 
They were up on them Old Cuttys over 10-15 years ago. Fools now finally starting to make them hot.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 11 2005, 01:11 PM~4186567
> *Another Fleetwood on 17s.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she got some toned ass legs. :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2005, 11:10 AM~4195935
> *Damn she got some toned ass legs.  :cheesy:
> *


Pole Dancer


----------



## sixfoeimpala (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah, its a good look, I have them on my 64 impala, You dont see it much here in Ga, but when i was San diego back in the day we all had them . I have the triple dipped daytons on 195 15s.


----------



## sixfoeimpala (Oct 28, 2005)

195 15 vogues on Daytons


----------



## sixfoeimpala (Oct 28, 2005)

195 15 vogues on Daytons


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2005, 03:08 AM~4195927
> *Yeah I remember when I used to work in Stockton, I used to see them rolling Vogues all day on the old school 65 Mustangs and Cougars. I even seen a Maverick on Vogues and Daytons up there.
> One of my favorite old schools is the Sick Wit It Cutty on the E-40 & The Click album.
> They were up on them Old Cuttys over 10-15 years ago. Fools now finally starting to make them hot.
> *


maveric on vogues.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that was my homies charles from the EAST SIDE.....and all that gucci and louie shit....back in 86 DK had a 78 cordova with mcm interior and top. it was white on vogues.now 20 yrs later they trying to do it.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

my homie neil had a louie jump suit he used to wear to school that was 89


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

my homie neil had a louie jump suit he used to wear to school that was 89


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

old school topic


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixfoeimpala_@Nov 13 2005, 08:42 AM~4196176
> *195 15  vogues on Daytons
> *


dang, that doesn't look bad at all :thumbsup:


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Nov 6 2005, 10:25 PM~4152594
> *13s and vogues
> [attachmentid=340249]
> *


It sucks that they don't make 13" Vogues anymore!! :angry:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

****FOR SALE****

And my Southern Swang!!!









And my spare wheels to get my baby home!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 13 2005, 02:08 AM~4195927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Yup.  Back in the days, there used to be a ton of muscle cars on 14 or 15 inch standard triple gold Z's and Vogues.  Jim Craig had the hook up on Vogues at Zenith in Campbell.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2009, 02:49 AM~15630252
> *old school topic
> *


Thanks for the bump fucker... now im gettin a ton of PMs askin if i still have some for sale.. LOL


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 10 2005, 06:13 PM~4181060
> *If anyone is interested i still have a few sets of 13 in. vogues left over from back in the day... selling for 115.00 a tire or we can make a deal on a full set...
> 
> [attachmentid=345249]
> ...


FYI... I have sold all my sets of vogues. I do not have any for sale!!!


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

i miss my vogues just a bitch when the yellow wears out before the rest of the tyre ya know


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

i have some 14x7 100 spoke rims with 195-60-14 vogues.tires still has 75% left on them.clean and no rust.one wheel has a peel the size of a quarter on the hub.rims are only 1yr old.tires are in great condition.comes with bullet knockoffs and adaptors.serious people only please.no bsers.i'll give it a couple days and if no bites.they'll be going on ebay.$600 just pm me


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Gotta luv Them vogues :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Nov 13 2009, 08:56 PM~15659742
> *i have some 14x7 100 spoke rims with 195-60-14 vogues.tires still has 75% left on them.clean and no rust. one wheel has a peel the size of a quarter on the hub.rims are only 1yr old .tires are in great condition.comes with bullet knockoffs and adaptors.serious people only please.no bsers.i'll give it a couple days and if no bites.they'll be going on ebay.$600 just pm me
> 
> 
> *


CHINAS DONT EVEN LAST A YEAR? THEY SHOULD BAN THEM :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 11 2010, 01:07 AM~16857833
> *CHINAS DONT EVEN LAST A YEAR? THEY SHOULD BAN THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I recently picked these up from a lil member (tires only) 195/60/15 









going on these rims (will be resprayed once the weather breaks) to roll on the linc this summer


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 12 2010, 02:04 AM~16868013
> *I recently picked these up from a lil member (tires only) 195/60/15
> 
> 
> ...



Where are your Deep Dish Rims Phil :happysad:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

when I broke the back axle the day after thanksgiving the one got fucked when it roll under the car, and the other was loose as shit, you could see the hub rock back and forth, its cool though once I respray these how I want em the car will sit just as low with the vogues


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 10 2005, 04:13 PM~4181060
> *If anyone is interested i still have a few sets of 13 in. vogues left over from back in the day... selling for 115.00 a tire or we can make a deal on a full set...
> 
> [attachmentid=345249]
> ...


whats up home boy do you still a full set and how much to send them to cali 93030


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@Mar 12 2010, 12:47 PM~16871863
> *whats up home boy do you still a full set and how much to send them to cali 93030
> *


do you realize you replied to a post that is over four years old? :0


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Nov 7 2005, 09:50 AM~4153957
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I remember that marble monte with the grey crush interior from lowrider mag awhile ago in newyork or somthing


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Nov 11 2009, 12:48 PM~15634267
> *It sucks that they don't make 13" Vogues anymore!! :angry:
> *


Got some :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 26 2010, 05:01 PM~17309374
> *Got some :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Y do you guys like vogues soo much? :dunno: 

They too big :twak:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 26 2010, 08:01 PM~17309374
> *Got some :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you got those custom made huh.... nice


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2010, 06:15 PM~17354958
> *you got those custom made huh.... nice
> *


no :0 These  are the real Deal :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 1 2010, 09:52 AM~17358306
> *no :0 These   are the real Deal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wow very nice i asked cause i heard they never made 13"


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 1 2010, 11:58 AM~17359850
> *wow very nice i asked cause i heard they never made 13"
> *


They did. They were just a little bigger.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint and rubber, metalflake red on 195/60/15


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 1 2010, 08:52 AM~17358306
> *no :0 These   are the real Deal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You sellin' those KO's, by chance?


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

17x7 100 spoke double stamped Daytons (Standard offset) with 235/55/17 Vouges. Had them on my 63 S.S and also had them on a 75 cutlass and they looked and rode very good. Ultimate would be to se them on a Cadillac where Vouges belong.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spokedaytonman_@May 3 2010, 03:35 PM~17375130
> *17x7 100 spoke double stamped Daytons (Standard offset) with 235/55/17 Vouges. Had them on my 63 S.S and also had them on a 75 cutlass and they looked and rode very good. Ultimate would be to se them on a Cadillac where Vouges belong.
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice. Working my way up the food chain for a set.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 1 2010, 03:56 PM~17360928
> *fresh paint and rubber, metalflake red on 195/60/15
> 
> 
> ...


i need some 15's too :0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@May 2 2010, 09:30 PM~17369618
> *You sellin' those KO's, by chance?
> *


For the right price.They Are Brand Spankin New :biggrin: 
913-489-1580
Brock


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 6 2005, 03:45 PM~4150176
> *CHEVELLE ON 20S N NEW VOUGUES
> *



THAT SHEEITS HOTT!! IM THINKIN ABOUT DOING THESE ON MY 70 CUTT THANG!!


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 4 2010, 04:03 PM~17388793
> *For the right price.They Are Brand Spankin New :biggrin:
> 913-489-1580
> Brock
> *


You open to selling/trading the rims themselves? I have a set of stamped Daytons, 16X8 gold and chrome that are in damn near flawless shape. i was gonna put them on my big body but they're too wide to run in the back because of the skirts. They have Pirelli low profile tires on them, already balanced. Got pics.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=dp8eqc&s=5


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=118mvd3&s=5


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17386172
> *i need some 15's too :0
> *


one of em is fucked, I think from sitting too long. My mechanic is gonna take a look at it for me, otherwise I'm riding on three vogues and a blackwall for the summer, which sucks balls


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 26 2010, 07:01 PM~17309374
> *Got some :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


time to go 4x4ing :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

If anybody is rocking tru's and vogues, I have a very nice set of vogue purple, chrome, and gold centercaps 


But I think my pic is the only one with tru's and vogues...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 4 2010, 07:36 PM~17391993
> *time to go 4x4ing  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

I WANT VOGUES


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@May 6 2010, 12:21 AM~17405935
> *I WANT VOGUES
> *


cant just anybody tip on vogues....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

we all need to get together and write to VOGUE on their website and ask them to bring them back.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

my boys car in NEW JERSEY....

came out in LRM a few years back.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 6 2010, 09:14 AM~17408669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they look nice with the gold center rims :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

ketchup and mayonaise


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm in need of (1) 195/60/15


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 1 2010, 05:52 AM~17358306
> *no :0 These   are the real Deal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought it was weird the 13's came out without the diamond pattern on the white wall.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

i just got mine yesterday
























still not sure if im gonna run them on my fleetwood or my 1960 caddy


----------

